# personal pronouns (with and without prepositions)



## אדם

I really had no idea what to call it.. but I just want to make sure that I am correct about how the different things work.

I mean what the difference between אני, אתה, אותך, etc. 

Would things such as אתה be used as the subject, like אתה אוהב?
And things like אותך are to be used more as the object, so like הן אוהב אותך
And things like לי are to be used in a situation where its like "You make me laugh" so in sense "You make there be laughter to me" or something of the sort...
And then things like שלי are to be used with posession..

And I'm not sure what I'm missing.. but am I right about those?


----------



## Gadyc

Right.

Off topic, in subject: a translation string just for smiles:
She is היא
He is הוא
Who is  מי
Me is אני
So, is she Annie?


----------



## Mjolnir

Some examples:

 He loves her - הוא אוהב אותה
She loves you - היא אוהבת אותך - here "you" can be both male and female. _Otach_ is for female, _otcha_ for male.
They male (and a mixed group) - הם, verb changes to אוהבים.
They female - הן, verb changes to אוהבות.
We - אנחנו, verb changes to אוהבים.
Them male (and a mixed group) - אותם.
Them female - אותן.
Us - אותנו.

You make me laugh - אתה גורם לי לצחוק - Male you.
You make me laugh - את גורמת לי לצחוק - Female you.
Us - לנו.
Him - לו.
Her - לה.
Them (all and mixed male) - להם.
Them (all female) - להן.


----------



## JaiHare

Mjolnir said:


> You make me laugh - אתה גורם לי לצחוק - Male you.
> You make me laugh - את גורמת לי לצחוק - Female you.
> Us - לנו.
> Him - לו.
> Her - לה.
> Them (all and mixed male) - להם.
> Them (all female) - להן.



 Fantastic post in general. However, I would say that someone can מצחיק אותי - make me laugh. 

הוא מצחיק אותי - he makes me laugh
הוא הצחיק אותי - he made me laugh
אתה מצחיק אותי - you make me laugh (masculine)
הצחקת אותי - you made me laugh (masculine is _hitzchakta_)
את מצחיקה אותי - you make me laugh (feminine)
הצחקת אותי - you made me laugh (feminine is _hitzchakt_)

etc.

Don't you agree?


----------



## Mjolnir

JaiHare said:


> Fantastic post in general. However, I would say that someone can מצחיק אותי - make me laugh.
> [...]
> Don't you agree?



I do agree. I just wanted to show the different forms, and since Hauser came up with "you make me laugh", I based my examples on that. It doesn't really matter if it's "you make me laugh" or "you make me smile", I just wanted to point out the different pronouns.


----------



## eshcar

Hauser said:


> I really had no idea what to call it.. but I just want to make sure that I am correct about how the different things work.





Hauser said:


> I mean what the difference between אני, אתה, אותך, etc.​
> 
> Would things such as אתה be used as the subject, like אתה אוהב?​
> And things like אותך are to be used more as the object, so like הן אוהב אותך​
> And things like לי are to be used in a situation where its like "You make me laugh" so in sense "You make there be laughter to me" or something of the sort...​
> 
> And then things like שלי are to be used with posession..​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm not sure what I'm missing.. but am I right about those?​


 

Yes, you were right ​ 

But I think you're overcomplicating things for yourself - the real issue here (at least in my opinion) is what sort of complements (is that the correct term?) the verb/noun requires, and so what prepositions you should use.​ 
(sure, the prepostion is inflected according to the pers.pro., so the form of it changes, but it's essentialy no different than placing any other noun after the preposition)​ 




once you've figured out what preposition the verb requires (just check in the dictionary - it always shows which prepostions the verb 'likes'), your work is almost over - simply take the stem of the prepostion and add to it the suffix(? - not sure if this is the correct term) of the personal pronoun.​ 
The stems can be a little tricky, but you just have to memorise them (especially עם that when inflected turns into איתי/איתך... so the stem is very unexpectedly אית)​ 




the suffixes look like this:​ 


אני - י
אתה - ך
את - ך
הוא - ו
היא - ה
אנחנו - נו
אתם - כם
אתן - כן
הם - ם/הם
הן - ן/הן​ 



I hope this helps a little, and not just complicates matters even more...​ 


(btw, please correct my english whenever it needs correcting - a fair tradeoff, no?)​


----------



## אדם

eshcar said:


> אני - ני
> אתה - ך
> את - ך
> הוא - ו
> היא - ה
> אנחנו - נו
> אתם - כם
> אתן - כן
> הם - ם/הם
> הן - ן/הן​



I kind of get what you mean, but I might be confusing it with something else. Do you think you can give an example?



Mjolnir said:


> Some examples:
> 
> He loves her - הוא אוהב אותה
> She loves you - היא אוהבת אותך - here "you" can be both male and female. _Otach_ is for female, _otcha_ for male.
> They male (and a mixed group) - הם, verb changes to אוהבים.
> They female - הן, verb changes to אוהבות.
> We - אנחנו, verb changes to אוהבים.
> Them male (and a mixed group) - אותם.
> Them female - אותן.
> Us - אותנו.
> 
> You make me laugh - אתה גורם לי לצחוק - Male you.
> You make me laugh - את גורמת לי לצחוק - Female you.
> Us - לנו.
> Him - לו.
> Her - לה.
> Them (all and mixed male) - להם.
> Them (all female) - להן.



Thanks a lot! If you translate it literally, is it like saying "You make me to laugh"? When I was looking up personal pronouns yesterday (although it was just labeled "people") it showed all of those and I was a bit confused for a while because I hadn't even realized there was more than אני, אנחנו, הם, הן, אתן, אתם, אתֿ, אתה, etc.



JaiHare said:


> Fantastic post in general. However, I would say that someone can מצחיק אותי - make me laugh. [/ARIEL]


  is אותי another personal pronoun for me?


----------



## eshcar

Hauser said:


> I kind of get what you mean, but I might be confusing it with something else. Do you think you can give an example?


 
Sure - let's take for example the possessive preposition של.

If you want to say "this is Yael's book" then you say:
זה הספר של יעל​ 
saying 'this is my/your/our book' is almost the same:

זה הספר של אני/אתה/אנחנו*​
but you can't say של אני/אתה/אנחנו  in hebrew, so you take the stem of the possessive preposition של and add it the appropriate suffix.
for 'this is* my* book' you take the suffix 'י' and add it to the stem:​של + י gives you שלי, and the sentence is 
זה הספר שלי​
and if you want to change it to '*our* book' you leave keep the stem and just switch to the appropriate suffix - 'נו':
של + נו gives you שלנו, and the sentence becomes​
זה הספר שלנו​
 and so on.
hope this helps...


----------



## Flaminius

Hauser said:


> Thanks a lot! If you translate it literally, is it like saying "You make me to laugh"? When I was looking up personal pronouns yesterday (although it was just labeled "people") it showed all of those and I was a bit confused for a while because I hadn't even realized there was more than אני, אנחנו, הם, הן, אתן, אתם, אתֿ, אתה, etc.


They are not actually pronouns but prepositions with personal endings.


> is אותי another personal pronoun for me?


Here is another preposition with personal endings.  The unsuffixed form is את and pronounced _et_.  This preposition marks definite direct objects.

E.g.,
I threw Yael's book away.
אני זרקתי *את* הספר של יעל.
Zarakti *et* hasefer shel Ya`el.


----------



## אדם

Alright, thank you everyone. I think I understand it now.. lemme just write a couple of sentences though to make sure I really do.

אני שומא אותך
את אוהבת לי?
אני לא יודע איפה החולצה שלי...
איפה אתה?
למה את לא רוצה לדבר ערשו?
הקלב שלי​
Correct me on what is wrong.


----------



## בעל-חלומות

Hauser said:


> Alright, thank you everyone. I think I understand it now.. lemme just write a couple of sentences though to make sure I really do.
> 
> אני שומע אותך
> את אוהבת אותי?
> אני לא יודע איפה החולצה שלי...
> איפה אתה?
> למה את לא רוצה לדבר עכשיו?
> הכלב שלי​
> Correct me on what is wrong.


The only grammatical mistake you had was "?את אוהבת לי" which means "Do you love to me?"

For the ע and א mistakes you have sometimes, I suggest learning how to pronounce the ע sound. Even if you won't use it when speaking, it will help you distinguish between ע and א in writting.


----------



## אדם

I thought they were both silent? And what was wrong with את אוהבת לי?


----------



## בעל-חלומות

א is sometimes silent, but ע is a consonant. שומא would be pronounced "shoma" but שומע is "shome'a". The " ' " sound is hard to describe. It comes from the throat. A lot of Hebrew speakers say it like consonant א, because it was lost to European jews in the the diaspora, but those from Arab countries retained it.

את אוהבת לי is not right because לי means "to me" and not "me".


----------



## אדם

How do you just say "me"?

Oh wait.. would it be אותי?
*Edit* Nevermind I see that that is the way you corrected it. תודה!


----------



## אדם

Is there a way to combine אם with who is doing the action, as you can with עם to make things such as איתן, איתך, etc?


----------



## cfu507

Hauser said:


> Is there a way to combine אם with who is doing the action, as you can with עם to make things such as איתן, איתך, etc?


 
אם = if
עם = with

You could come with my father if you like - 
את יכולה לבוא עם אבי אם את רוצה

איתך = עמך - I want to come with you
איתן = עמן - You can come with them (females)...
איתם = עמם - You can come with them (males)...

Does it answer your question?


----------



## אדם

Not exactly. Thanks for trying though.

I already know how to turn עם into things such as איתך, איתו, etc. But I was wondering if it's possible with אם also?

I.e. "I wonder *if she* wants to come with me?"

Do you just leave them seperate? i.e. "אם אתה" to be "if you"?


----------



## cfu507

Hauser said:


> Not exactly. Thanks for trying though.
> 
> I already know how to turn עם into things such as איתך, איתו, etc. But I was wondering if it's possible with אם also?
> 
> I.e. "I wonder *if she* wants to come with me?"
> 
> Do you just leave them seperate? i.e. "אם אתה" to be "if you"?


 
Oh, I was afraid that you didn't know the difference between אם and עם, because some Israelis do mixed them and write אם when they mean to עם and vice versa...

So... Yes, we leave them separate. You can't combine אם with other words.
אני תוהה אם היא רוצה (מעוניינת) לבוא איתי


----------



## אדם

Alright! תודה!

Oh, and at first I actually was confused about it (before I posted the question about combining though). I assumed it was the same for both, until I looked up the word עם and saw that "if" was not included in the translation, and that "if" was actually אם.

Once again, thanks.


----------



## cfu507

Hauser said:


> Alright! תודה!
> 
> Oh, and at first I actually was confused about it (before I posted the question about combining though). I assumed it was the same for both, until I looked up the word עם and saw that "if" was not included in the translation, and that "if" was actually אם.
> 
> Once again, thanks.



על לא דבר!​


----------

